
The Brilliant ClearPHONE - vsenko
https://www.clearunited.com/pages/phone
======
ktpsns
Well, as a computer guy I prefer a transparent system where I control what
"safety" means. The promises of "absolute safety" from "hackers" is hard to
hold, given that the screenshots of this "brand new OS" look as if it is an
Android distribution. Sure, they can integrate their own "always-on" VPN
solution which helps in "fishy public cafe Wi-fi's". But I rather install
LineageOS and am in control of the VPN I want to use myself. Plus I can really
control my device because I can review the open source code.

